# Server Move Thread and Comments



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have created this thread to address issues or to make comments regarding the server move. 

Please post your findings here if you see any problems.

Since we are now on the new server, I have re-activated some features that were turned off on the old server (Users browsing threads, larger search results, etc.).

Thanks for your patience over the past few weeks. I received all of your e-mails and PM's regarding the server problems and I apologize if I didn't get back with you. 

Enjoy our new home and thanks for visiting DBSTalk.Com!


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Curious, what kind of server are we on now?  


Thanks,
Mb


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Page loads are much, much faster. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mjbehren said:


> Curious, what kind of server are we on now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mb


Actually it's not really what you would call a "Powerhouse". It's a 2.3 Gig dual core Pentium. However, the way it's configured gives us an edge on speed. David Bott set the whole thing up and he is a master at doing server configs.

We are also now located in the AVS Server Farm giving us more of an advantage by spreading out resources between several different servers such as images, database, etc.

Basically, we have plenty of room to grow.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Actually it's not really what you would call a "Powerhouse". It's a 2.3 Gig dual core Pentium. However, the way it's configured gives us an edge on speed. David Bott set the whole thing up and he is a master at doing server configs.
> 
> We are also now located in the AVS Server Farm giving us more of an advantage by spreading out resources between several different servers such as images, database, etc.
> 
> Basically, we have plenty of room to grow.


Nice. Congrats... Thats cool.

Server farms are fun... 

Mb


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - speedy! And I always thought life on a farm was slow!:lol: 

Good job, guys!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On behalf of the troops... thanks, Chris!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Much, much better now. Thanks!


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Fantastic!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The big test is tomorrow night in the chat room. The old server got real slow on CE night


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

I keep getting the following error message:



> dnemec123, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


...when I try to access the "DirecTV 70 HD channels" link on the home page of dbstalk.com.

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## mhyne (Nov 25, 2006)

I seem to be getting some permissions problems. Not sure if this is related to the new server however when trying to access the front page news story on the new DTV HD channels I get the following

You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Other stories seem to be ok..


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

mhyne said:


> I seem to be getting some permissions problems. Not sure if this is related to the new server however when trying to access the front page news story on the new DTV HD channels I get the following
> 
> You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...


I'm getting this error message too when trying to access that link.

Dale


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

Apparently this thread was deleted, which is strange since they link to it at the top of the home page.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96432


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's back now.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Good job Chris!! It is a lot faster now.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

:lol: This thing really took a move...:lol: 

I was getting withdrawl pains!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I couldn't get into the site most of the afternoon, but site was answer a ping 72.9.159.119


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

RAD said:


> I couldn't get into the site most of the afternoon, but site was answer a ping 72.9.159.119


+1


----------



## kirkc (Apr 27, 2003)

+1


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just a glitch in one of the tables (SQL is great as long as it's working). 

The good news is that I've been keeping an eye on the server loads and they are WAY down. The site is handling the user load quite well. Very snappy!


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

noticed the site seemed to be down from about 10:30pm to 11:00pm EST hopefully planned.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It appears to be downloading threads one post at a time rather than what appeared to be a block download before. Handshaking may not be up to par.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

machavez00 said:


> The big test is tomorrow night in the chat room. The old server got real slow on CE night


I have a feeling it's going to be a lot different now.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Excellent response times

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Mts (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow, very fast! Great improvement


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Just out of curiosity what is this site running on now?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Had a problem with a Quick Reply tonight. At 02:51 I submitted http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1087038#post1087038 . When it didn't post right away I started counting seconds until I got to a minute. Tried clicking Submit again, and a few more times over 5 minutes, but it was stuck on Please Wait. Played a game, came back, clicked Submit again, reply was posted at 03:21.

Glitches happen, and I can deal with it, but...

I then went back to my list of New Posts and get the No Matches message. No problem, just click New Posts to refresh the list. Instead of getting 2 pages of some 50+ threads, I get a total of 6 threads. So I have to go through forum-by-forum, and find where I left off in each thread since my last session yesterday.:hair: Happens every time I'm "idle" for just a _little_ too long whether that means I stepped away or wasn't quick enough composing a lengthy reply. :nono:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobaBird said:


> Had a problem with a Quick Reply tonight. At 02:51 I submitted http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1087038#post1087038 . When it didn't post right away I started counting seconds until I got to a minute. Tried clicking Submit again, and a few more times over 5 minutes, but it was stuck on Please Wait. Played a game, came back, clicked Submit again, reply was posted at 03:21.
> 
> Glitches happen, and I can deal with it, but...
> 
> I then went back to my list of New Posts and get the No Matches message. No problem, just click New Posts to refresh the list. Instead of getting 2 pages of some 50+ threads, I get a total of 6 threads. So I have to go through forum-by-forum, and find where I left off in each thread since my last session yesterday.:hair: Happens every time I'm "idle" for just a _little_ too long whether that means I stepped away or wasn't quick enough composing a lengthy reply. :nono:


The cookies for the site are currently set to expire at 30 minutes. That basically means that if you don't read all of your new posts within that time, all posts will be set as read ( the cookie setting also has an affect on the "users online" number. The longer the cookie setting, the bigger the number).

As far as the quick reply, if it gets stuck like that just navigate away and come back and your post should be there (copy your post just in case before you doing that).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I did make sure to copy when I saw there was a problem. No other problems with the new server that I can see, don't even have to wait for the ads. Makes for a much better surfing experience overall.

The cookie expiration is very frustrating when it hits. I really wish it wouldn't mark threads as read before I have a chance to look at them. My workaround is to come to the site only when I'm sure I'll have enough time to get through the new threads. Have you considered a user-selected "mark all as read" option?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobaBird said:


> The cookie expiration is very frustrating when it hits. I really wish it wouldn't mark threads as read before I have a chance to look at them. My workaround is to come to the site only when I'm sure I'll have enough time to get through the new threads. Have you considered a user-selected "mark all as read" option?


I guess I should clarify that. You have all the time you need to read new posts as long as you are active in the forums. If you stop navigating the forums and 30 minutes pass, then all unread posts are marked read.

You are right though. If you don't read everything you need to read in one session, after 30 minutes of inactivity, everything resets.


----------

